# Yes, it is me again



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

As I am cleaning my vintage AFX chassis, I notice that when I run some of them there are noticable sparks coming from the pick up shoes. Is that due to their age?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

It wouldn't spark due to age, copper is copper.... Have you cleaned them up? Do the shoes look like they have burn marks on them at this point? First guess would be not enough tension in the shoe, trying stretching your springs a bit...


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
My experience with tjets has taught me that there is interfence further back most likely where the pickup shoe hangs in the hardware. I have cleaned this area and solved the problem very easily. Also after cleaning use your volt meter and check continuity from tip of pickup shoe to actual area of contact fro motor brush. It should read really low ohms or you still have a problem. Do this to both sides and it will be like giving your car a tuneup. Hope this helps Clyde-0-Mite


----------

